# Grave Grabber Hands



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Heres some pics of my grave grabber hands.. In process of course

http://deathshallowedground.com/album/Halloween-Props-2008/index.html

I'd like to know others thoughts on my progress thus far


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Great looking hands. Are you using gauze on them? How many are you doing at a time?


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Thanks very much , I am just starting with the 2 to start for my grave grabber. I am using expanding foam covered with a mache mix of glue and kleenex and glue and cotton balls spread out to kind of get that effect . I am pleasently surprised this is my first venture into actually making something..


----------



## SkullWerks (Mar 4, 2008)

Look good your on right track!!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

don't bury the contours of the foam by using too much mache... the globbiness makes the fingers look all broken and misshapen... very cool!!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

that's really cool! next do a whole arm!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

nice job. Are you doing another set for more gravediggers?


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

I might end up doing a few more since these are turning out good and i have a couple more props planned that could use hands. Next thing to figure out will be painting them to ensure the rotten look carries through.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Those are nice...I also like the bumpy foam look


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

Nice hands! They look good bumpy!


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Updated - 
Finally got a shirt and some paint.



























There are more pics and video here
http://deathshallowedground.com/props/grave-grabber/index.html

I am trying to decide if he needs some hair.. The eyes light red/green/blue with a cycling LED


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

That grave grabber is looking good, scream!


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Thanks Kevin.. my first prop that i have finished ..


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

That is cool! Nice job.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Way to go!!!


----------



## midnight_moon (Apr 28, 2008)

That's really cool!
I love the hands, good job!!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice work on the hands... Love the second pic next to the snow thrower... Gives me an idea for a body trapped under a thrower trying to get out.

-TM


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Thanks everyone..

Hmmm Terror Master that could be an actual idea .. hmmm trapped under a snow blower..


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

nice grabber scream

don't forget to add bits and pieces to the thower part....


----------

